# Speciality



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

This is a model of the SPECIALITY which I built some time ago at 25'=1". It is about 9.9 inches long. I sailed in a similar, but larger vessel of the same company, FREDERICK T. EVERARD in 1962.


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

Nice model, ah for some of these painting or modelling skills!!.


----------



## Ngaio 62 (Jul 9, 2005)

me too. 
Nice ship and like the seascape.
Must try it with one of mine..

Martin


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks. My wife paints the seas, so I can't claim any credit there. I sailed in a similar, but larger ship of the same company in 1962, the
FREDERICK T. EVERARD. We had two hatches forward of the bridge rather than SPECIALITY's one.

Take a look at my website if you would like to see more:

http://miniatureshipmodels.mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk 

Eight pages of pictures & models, but no forum!


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Shipbuilder said:


> Thanks. My wife paints the seas, so I can't claim any credit there. I sailed in a similar, but larger ship of the same company in 1962, the
> FREDERICK T. EVERARD. We had two hatches forward of the bridge rather than SPECIALITY's one.
> 
> Take a look at my website if you would like to see more:
> ...


The family that models together... Well done to you both.

Everards, the "Yellow Peril", were to the UK/Continent what Bank Line was to the rest of the world - round every bend in every river you'd find one.

John T.


----------



## ramerine (Sep 14, 2005)

The Moravian caught my eye, it appears similar to a ship I've been trying to find pictures/drawings/paintings/models of called the Said, a Messagerie Maritime ship.

Anyway, those models look fantastic and the seascape certainly adds character to them. Thanks for sharing them on the site.


Regards,
Ralph


----------



## Bridie (Oct 9, 2006)

Shipbuilder said:


> I sailed in a similar, but larger ship of the same company in 1962, the
> FREDERICK T. EVERARD. We had two hatches forward of the bridge rather than SPECIALITY's one.


I sailed on the Speciality (DHU) in 1966. Mostly coal from Goole to south coast ports and Cork for power stations. Broke my ribs in Cork and paid off on return to Goole.


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

here's a pic of the real thing. There is a pic of the Frederick T Everard at:
http://www.teesships.freeuk.com/050814frederickteverard.htm


----------

